# Desktop Icons sind eingefroren



## andyK (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

seit ein paar Tagen habe ich ein Problem mit dem Desktop. (Windows 7 64bit)

Starte ich ein Programm, zum Beispiel Firefox oder seh mir von einer Datei auf dem Desktop die Eigenschaften an, friert der Desktop ein. Die Taskleiste funktioniert noch.
Erst, wenn ich unten rechts auf Desktop anzeigen klicke, sind auch die Icons wieder anwählbar. Klicke ich noch mal auf Desktop anzeigen, sind sie wieder eingefroren. 

Was kann das sein und wie kann ich das beheben? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## ByeBye 270552 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hey andyK,

schonmal nach "Desktop friert ein" gegooglt? Da ist häufiger die Rede von "dwm.exe"

Guten Rutsch,
Mainz007

P.S. Es wäre sonst mal interessant zu erfahren seit wann du das Problem hast und was du kurz vorher gemacht hast (egal ob im BIOS oder sonst wo am PC)


----------



## ComFreek (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo andyK,

hier ist eine Liste eines Suchtreffers: http://forum.chip.de/windows-7/windows-7-desktop-friert-1463841.html#post8877521

Ich würde vorallem die Festplatte auf Fehler überprüfen.


----------

